# Stubborn



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Are your poodles stubborn? Rufus has a stubborn streak a mile wide. When I tell him to sit, he will if he wants to. If he doesn't, then he just looks at me like he didn't hear me (his hearing is fine.) He is not motivated by food. 

I work with him and get him to do it. I was just wondering if this is a Poodle thing.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

maddiek said:


> Are your poodles stubborn? Rufus has a stubborn streak a mile wide. When I tell him to sit, he will if he wants to. If he doesn't, then he just looks at me like he didn't hear me (his hearing is fine.) He is not motivated by food.
> 
> I work with him and get him to do it. I was just wondering if this is a Poodle thing.




I do not believe this to be a poodle thing, but to be a sign of intelligence. An animal that thinks for itself will test its owner and try to get away with a lot of things. When the owner shows the dog that he/she is the leader of the pack, the dog will usually become submissive. I think it is wonderful that you make Rufus do what you want him to do and not let him fool you.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

*Wow*

Wow!!! My dog is smart? 
Sometimes I would agree, then there are other times....


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Chief is a little stubborn when he wants to be. Poodles are very smart... might be a poodle thing.. hehe


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

poodles are too smart! lol


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Poodles are smart enough to pretend to be dumb. 

Sounds like your dog needs to go through the "Nothing in life is free" program. Meaning, to get something he wants, he has to do something. Make him sit before you feed him, sit before you let him out, sit before you pet him. Don't let him get up until you say he can (use a release word like "free" or "okay"). Be consistent. He'll catch on pretty quick, and realise that obeying you makes good things happen.

My dog used to have the same attitude as yours. If I told him to do something, he just stood there with a *make me* look on his face. I started making him sit for everything, and within a week he was obeying more consistently. By now he has completely lost that attitude and is a happy, obedient dog; even off-leash outside. 

Have fun training!


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I have owned Rottweilers in the past. That is the kind of training I had to do with them. Never thought I would do the same with a Poodle.

It is fun training them and watching them learn. Thanks for reminding me of the 'nothing is free' method. I had forgotten.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep, Max is starting to get to be really stubborn. He is really smart and loves training, but right around 7.5 months he started to test me. For instance when it's time to leave the dog park, he'll sit before we get to the car and refuse to budge. I have to make him start moving again. He has realized that he has a mind of his own!


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Jako said:


> Sounds like your dog needs to go through the "Nothing in life is free" program. Meaning, to get something he wants, he has to do something. Make him sit before you feed him, sit before you let him out, sit before you pet him. Don't let him get up until you say he can (use a release word like "free" or "okay"). Be consistent. He'll catch on pretty quick, and realise that obeying you makes good things happen.



Great advice!


----------

